# Clingy People



## Bender (Dec 4, 2015)

Anyone have an Ex-boyfriend or Ex-girlfriend that is clingy as shit and bugs you? Just 20+ minutes ago I woke up and got this hilarious text from her pretending to be my friend saying he gay.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2015)

Changing title. 

I don't recall having any issues with an ex bothering my like this, but I've had friends who were a bit clingy. It's best to respect someone's space. Conversely, if someone thinks you are clingy they're just not that into you. Move on.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 4, 2015)

I used to be one haha. I didn't have much social sense way back.

I'm good boy now tho.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2015)

I wish


----------



## Bender (Dec 5, 2015)

@Kitsune

Thanks for changing title. I prefer it not look obvious that i real annoyed by my ex-gf.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2015)

All the time.  Being awesome isn't all it's cracked up to be it seems.


----------



## Yoona (Dec 7, 2015)

Your banana must be quite something ^


----------



## Catamount (Dec 7, 2015)

More with people who wanted to be my friends. There was that girl back at school that I've bullied to make her fuck off and my mom scolded me, saying she liked me so much and wanted to be my friend, so I tried and the bitch ate all the cupcakes on my birthday.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 7, 2015)

None, because if he/she were clingy I'd just cut them out of my social circle
Don't wish to spend any time and effort entertaining their shit


----------



## Smoke (Dec 9, 2015)

Clingy people are the worst.

I saw this lady the other day, and her son (must've been like 3 or 4) didn't want to be separated from her. He was like trying to hold her hand as she was walking through the super crowded mall, and he started crying. I mean, how clingy can you get? I saw how annoyed the mom was, at her child's clinginess, and I could totes sympathize. I felt bad for her.

I wanted to grab him, look him in the eye, and tell him to be a man and quit crying.


----------



## Vix (Dec 9, 2015)

Never really was the clingy type, I don't think and I don't have clingy exes. What I do have, are very clingy friends. Mostly when they're out of relationships and wanna hoe out there and drag all of the girls to the bars with them and get drunk and cry about shit. But other than that, I'm just a replacement/temporary bf-like person until they hop onto another dude's D. Just yesterday when my friend and I were out for drinks; she commented that it's too hard to be my friend because I don't make enough time for her and I'd rather go out to raves or spend time with my special loved one, then she goes on about tryna pimp me out to some suga daddies for money. Dis hoe.. anyway she paid for my drinks and I went home and she text me that she was home and that we should do it again. I haven't replied yet. Oh, then my other friend saw my snapchats and bitched me out about not inviting her -_-

long story short, I'm that one friend who waits two days to reply to group texts to avoid drama


----------



## mali (Dec 9, 2015)

yh same here. ive never been in a relationship with a clingy person. but i have cut off friends because of that shit. its embarrassing to all parties involved tbh.


----------



## Vix (Dec 9, 2015)

clingy friends don't know how to respect space. Sometimes I just wanna chill alone


----------



## Smoke (Dec 9, 2015)

Clingy girls don't know to respect space. Sometimes I just want to Netflix & chill alone.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 9, 2015)

I had an ex somehow find out critical events going on in my life that occurred over a span of 7 years after we broke up (graduating from university, going to Japan, coming back from Japan, etc.) through various channels and texting me each time with a generic message like "Congrats on graduating" or "Congrats on going to Japan".  Not sure if she's clingy or just massively bored...or truly happy for me.  Sorta mixed feelings about that.

Regarding clingy friends...well social media made them/us into insecure dip shits.  What, you feel entitled for me to invite you to things?  There's likely a reason why I didn't invite you in the first place, so no use getting upset about shit.


----------



## Drums (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah sometimes my ex bf was clingy...It bugged me in the start but I started enjoying it the more we bonded. I havent had clingy friends, I think. Just one girl, but I'd say she was more needy than clingly. Always needed something from me(and others) whether it was just company, buy her food, cigarettes, advice etc. It was asphyxiating to be with her, I felt like I didnt exist in that relationship as my own person. So I distanced myself but we still hanged out every now and then.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm clingy but I don't intrude in people's space. I feel I'm good at it


----------



## kire (Dec 11, 2015)

Clingy people..irritate me.
I'll usually ignore it until I bust and tell them to LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 11, 2015)

Well if you count a girl following me with her car and then acting mad  because I talk to other colleagues who happen to be girls clingy, then yes.


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm a loner Dottie, a rebel.


----------



## Asriel (Dec 13, 2015)

hmm... I suppose you could say I'm clingy?

I mean, I'm not clingy because I'm an attention whore or anything. I just don't want to lose whatever I have else left. Guess you could say a lot of events in the last couple years have made me desperate to stay around people. 

Interestingly enough, I only met someone a week or two ago and despite how awkward and randomly we came across one another (like, literally out of nowhere lol) we're getting along pretty well.

I like it when relationships grow fast, but stay consistent. I'm also aware that's a rather tall order too. 

And... perhaps that's why people become clingy. They see all these things that are changing -and change happens naturally- and they don't want to let go of this perception they have or a reality that once was... and letting go is scary, possibly even means being alone...

That's why when I'm clingy, I try to be aware of what's appropriate and important objectively... I try to be endearing and actually provide value to a person -a person who needs/wants it- rather than make it a drama about myself; because I know people aren't looking for all that erratic behavior in others, they want consistency too.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 13, 2015)

i used to be very clingy online haha (as some of you may know)

but that was in high school when i had way too much free time

now im busy so im rarely online and i dont try to force people to listen to my guyrants anymore haha although i still do sometimes rant about em, it's less common and more respectful in a way.

as for irl, i dont know.. i dont really have anyone who id say felt clingy... i think ive always enjoyed people's company and if i didn't like them then it would be easy to momentarily act rude to sever the relationship but tbh if you dont like somebody they probably wont like you either so it's not too common.

i think i may appear clingy to some people.... im not too sure, tbh. i have a friend i hang out with at school once in a while but sometimes we can go weeks without seeing/texting each other so i dont think we're clingy lol. and if she/i didn't want to hang, we could easily make up an excuse and we'd respect it. 

i have other more casual friends/ex classmates who i would text sometimes to ask if they were on campus. it was probably just one text to ask that one question, and the answer would usually be "no sorry D:" and we'd just leave it like that. not sure if that's considered clingy if i asked maybe once every 3 weeks or less. i mean to me that doesn't seem so clingy cuz it's not like i do it everyday or every week, but for them it might seem like that's the only contact they receive from me and it might feel clingy. i dont know haha. i mean i just ask because i have time to kill at that moment and have nothing else to do and would probably enjoy their company. that sound pretty selfish, doesn't it haha. but part of it is also wanting to continue the relationship.


i think there's a guy im bothering. well he hasn't said im bothering him or that im clingy but i think his body language speaks for itself. not quite sure what to do with that one, because we were pretty good friends over the summer and we got along well. he seemed pretty happy with what was going on, but then he said he had "stuff going on" and began acting all cold and distant. i know his mom is pretty sick, so i tried to keep in contact with him just because i was worried about him and didn't want him to get depressed. but he still acts really cold so i dont know, perhaps it's best i just let him be and deal with stuff on his own. i just wanted to be there for him, you know? but i can see how that might seem clingy.  i just hope it didn't permanently ruin the relationship. lately ive sent him random links to things i think he might find funny, just to kind of stay in contact but without the physical presence. not sure if that might be considered clingy. sometimes you want to help and the other party just doesn't need or want your help. life goes on, i guess..


----------



## Jirou (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm clingy only and only to my best friend. But it irritates me when someone else is being clingy to me  but I still know the limitations of being clingy though.


----------



## Saru (Dec 13, 2015)

i've had friends who some might describe as clingy. but i'm more than happy to be a friend to cling on to if that's what's needed. who knows, i might be in their shoes on a bad day. it's really hard for me consider a friend as "clingy."

i've never had a clingy (as in pestering) ex, tho. i would hate that.


----------

